# Questions re: breeding chinese mantids



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

LisaOKC

Joined: 23 Sep 2004

Posts: 2

Posted: Thu Sep 23, 2004 10:05 pm Post subject: Questions re: breeding chinese mantids

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi-I had two Oothca hatch in late June and out of all those, I have three left. I recently figured out how to sex them, and determined I have two females and a male. The male's wings are deformed from a bad molt.

Its probably been at least 3-4 weeks since they had their last molt and I decided I'd better make the first breeding attempt. The male hasn't been eating well, but I let the female gorge herself on crickets before I put the male in with her last night. When I went to bed they were about an inch or two away from each other. I was worried that the female might eat the male but went to bed hoping she wouldn't, knowing that I had put this off because of that fear and it was time to sink or swim.

This morning they were both ok, on opposite sides of the container (a critter keeper).

This afternoon he was on top of her, but I couldn't see and "coputlation" and he appeared to be nibbling on her claws. That worried me and I opened the door on the lid and he got off of her. I know think he was "grooming" her claws. Is this part of the ritual.

He is on her back again but I still see no connection or copulation.

What should I watch for? Does this take awhile, or repeated attempts?

Should I keep plenty of crickets available in the container while they are together?

Thanks for any info!

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Thu Sep 23, 2004 10:37 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find them VERY easy to breed and have never seen anything happen like you describe. I have bred probably thousands of pairs and some of that includes manual mating. Still never seen what your talking about.

Back to top

LisaOKC

Joined: 23 Sep 2004

Posts: 2

Posted: Thu Sep 23, 2004 10:41 pm Post subject: manual mating?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Uh....care to elaborate on "manual mating?"

Could this male's wing deformity cause him problems?

Is this something that usually happens quickly?

Could the mating have already occured?

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Thu Sep 23, 2004 10:53 pm Post subject: Re: manual mating?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LisaOKC wrote:

Uh....care to elaborate on "manual mating?"

Could this male's wing deformity cause him problems?

Is this something that usually happens quickly?

Could the mating have already occured?

Manual mating is when you place the male on the female. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not. I know some tricks to make it work though. I also sometimes set them up in a way that makes the male more interested. I doubt the wing deformity makes a difference. Mating usually takes a couple hours at least, sometimes longer.


----------

